# Inexpensive Kindle 3 dock/cradle



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Just ordered this dock for my Kindle 3:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004166T5E/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk?tag=kbpst-20

Discussion here:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_fp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx1FL0QR0U6PBQT&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

The discussion is for the K2, and the pictures look like it's for the slightly wider K2, as well.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Danariel said:


> The discussion is for the K2, and the pictures look like it's for the slightly wider K2, as well.


If you read on, the discussion will turn to the K3... I think it starts on page six (last post by Pilot).


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the link Imogen i picked up a cradle for my k3 for under $5 nothing better than a cheap accessory.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Just purchased. Will make a great bookstand for a mere $5.00 shipped.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks!  I just ordered this.  I was going to order it before for the K2 but when I got around to it, the price had gone up a LOT.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I just ordered this too.  It looks like it will fit my needs nicely!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the idea of it but it's too bad you couldn't put the K3 in it when its in the cover.    Mine is in my lighted cover and I'm afraid to even consider removing it or else I'd order one of these as well.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Ordered last night, and mine has already shipped via USPS! I had the Kindle 2 version and rarely used it because I got my DXG shortly after, but my K3 has been propped up on my desk since I got it, so this charging stand will come in handy.

And especially with fewer hinged cases, taking the K3 out to dock it will probably be a lot easier.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

purchased.. lol so unnecessary


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I feel cheated.  Ran to purchase one of these, and they are $13 + shipping.  Where did you guys find the super cheap ones?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, the price sure shot up today.  It was $1.99 when I ordered it earlier today. Now it's $14.98!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Wow, the price sure shot up today. It was $1.99 when I ordered it earlier today. Now it's $14.98!


That's what happened to me with the K2 version! It's one of those "You snooze, you lose" kind of things. Although a price hike like that in one day, within hours actually, isn't really a "snooze".


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Silver said:


> Well I feel cheated. Ran to purchase one of these, and they are $13 + shipping. Where did you guys find the super cheap ones?


wow, they must have shot up since I first posted.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Imogen Rose said:


> Just ordered this dock for my Kindle 3:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004166T5E/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk
> 
> ...


I missed out again


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Here is something else by the same company now:

http://www.amazon.com/CrazyOnDigital-Essential-Accessory-wristband-inlcuded/dp/B004166TAO/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1283845341&tag=kbpst-20&sr=1-10


> The CrazyOnDigital accessory kit provides all the essential accessories for the Kindle 3 in one package and eliminates the complexity of searching for different accessories in the marketplace.The accessories included are: USB Auto Car Charger + USB Home Wall Charger +2 screen protectors + USB retractable data cable + headphone.


It's only $2.99 and it comes with headphones. Not a bad deal for those who got left out of the dock/cradle deal.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I ordered it but still have not received the dock.we'll see if they do right.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I ordered as soon as posted, and received on Saturday. May have sent the K2 version as nothing was printed on box, and my nook seemed to fit in the slot. Haven't tried it as yet. If it doesn't charge Nook, can still be used as a bookstand. Sorry to those that missed the low price, but Amazon does this all the time, and if not purchased exactly when posted, price changes swiftly.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

WOW!  That price really did shoot up - I ordered mine when it was $1.99 and with shipping I think the entire purchase came to under $5.00.  Something like $4.96 give or take a few cents.  Now to see the same item for almost $15.00 - that is quite a difference.  

Wanted to add one additional thing on this cradle: I just received mine and given all of the devices I have, I have a USB port hub.  Interesting - the cradle did not work when I plugged it into the hub, however, once I plugged it directly into the USB ports on my computer, no problem.  Don't know if everyone will experience this but just thought I would add this observation.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Received mine  and it works fine. I got it for the $1.99 + shipping price, seems like a very good deal.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I just ordered it for $9.98 here

http://www.amazon.com/Crazyondigital-Charging-CrazyOnDigital-Wristband-Included/dp/B004166T5E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1283947611&sr=1-2


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

MsBea said:


> I just ordered it for $9.98 here
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crazyondigital-Charging-CrazyOnDigital-Wristband-Included/dp/B004166T5E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1283947611&sr=1-2


Thanks I just ordered one.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I got mine yesterday and i really like it. Its nice to be able to prop the kindle up to read and charge it.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

I had wanted this dock for my K2, thinking it would look great on my nightstand with my custom screensavers. I never ended up getting it, and switched to the new K3, so I was happy to see a K3 version of this dock was available. 

I received it yesterday. As someone else noted, this is the exact same dock they sold for the K2. It is too large for my K3 and there is extra space on one side, therefore the Kindle sits off center (unfortunately I did not notice this in the pictures when I ordered). In addition, the white is not the same color white as my K3, and overall the dock looks bulky compared to the K3's small size. 

In short, it just looks really stupid. It was very inexpensive, but I still wish I hadn't bothered ordering it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Called Crazy on Digital, and they stated it is the same and only dock they have for the Kindle. It is the only one they are shipping to everyone. It will work for both the k2 and K3.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, as others have posted, it works in the sense that it does charge the K3. It just is sized for the K2 and therefore looks silly.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> Called Crazy on Digital, and they stated it is the same and only dock they have for the Kindle. It is the only one they are shipping to everyone. It will work for both the k2 and K3.


That really stinks, I didn't see that info in the description. I really didn't want a larger universal dock, I thought I was getting one specifically for the K3.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My first ipod came with a dock and I used to use it.  Now I'm trying to figure out why anyone would need this to charge their Kindle 3.  I can tell when mine is charged up by the light on the bottom, but if it's in the dock I wouldn't be able to see the light.  If you are using it as a stand to read from, why not just buy a stand?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

For less than five dollars, I'll get my money's worth. Both LL's K2 and my K3 can use it


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

I received this yesterday.  It seems to work just fine and the lil gap doesn't bother me.  What does bother me is the fact that there's something rattling around on the inside.  I'm really tempted to crack it open to see what it is, but I don't want to ruin it.  It will do exactly what I need when I'm reading at my desk at work.


----------

